# Variety is the Spice of life



## cucumbermoisturecream

Comment je dirais "Variety is the spice of life" en Français?


----------



## Sbonke

Je dirais "la diversité est le sel de la vie"


----------



## GEmatt

Sbonke said:


> Je dirais "la diversité est le sel de la vie"


Does this actually exist, or is it just the translation?  Does _Vive la différence!_ have different connoations?
Just curious..


----------



## Sbonke

"Le sel de la vie" est une expression qui existe, oui. La phrase entière n'est pas rare non plus. L'expression anglaise est aussi directement traduite "la variété est le sel de la vie", mais je préfère "diversité".

Sinon, cela me fait penser à cette citation célèbre, si l'on se place d'un autre point de vue: "l'ennui naquît un jour de l'uniformité".


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Sbonke said:


> Je dirais "la diversité est le sel de la vie"


 
J'aime beaucoup votre traduction, bravo, vous avez quasiment créé une expression...

Le sel est ce qui donne leur goût aux aliments...


----------



## archijacq

la variété est le piment de la vie


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

archijacq said:


> la variété est le piment de la vie


 
Je ne suis pas convaincu par l'expression piment de la vie... Elle est assez déplacée en français, où les gens ne supportent pas la nourriture pimentée à la mexicaine ou à l'indienne!!


----------



## archijacq

"*Variety Is The Spice Of Life*" (life is exciting when you try different types of experiences... )

Je ne trouve pas que "sel" donne l'image d'épicer un peu le quotidien

On trouve aussi (citation):
"Diversifier, c'est  donner du piment à la vie"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

archijacq said:


> "*Variety Is The Spice Of Life*" (life is exciting when you try different types of experiences... )
> 
> Je ne trouve pas que "sel" donne l'image d'épicer un peu le quotidien
> 
> On trouve aussi (citation):
> "Diversifier, c'est donner du piment à la vie"


 
C'est une question culturelle, je pense... Je vous affirme que les Français ne comprennent pas le plaisir du piment, car ils ne mangent pas pimenté... C'est pourquoi j'ai du mal à comprendre cette expression, qui existe, je ne le nie pas...

En revanche, que vous ne voyiez pas l'utilité du sel, c'est étonnant... Sans doute vous ne cuisinez pas... Préparez un plat sans sel et goûtez-le... Enfin, rajoutez le sel et voyez la différence...

Le sel de la vie (expression ancienne et enracinée) me paraît une expression tellement plus forte que le piment de la vie (expression moderne globeulaïzde, sans rapport réel avec la vie des gens qui parlent la langue)...

Voila mon point de vue, ne vous offensez pas, s'il vous plaît...

De plus, Jésus-Christ disait à ses apôtres: "Vous êtes le sel de la terre"...

Comme chantait Brassens:

*Pardonnez-moi prince si je *
*Suis foutrement moyen-âgeux...*


----------



## archijacq

restons dans la cuisine linguistique svp.

« Etre le sel de la terre », 
c'est être le meilleur, c'est faire partie de l'élite. Dans le Nouveau Testament ce sont les apôtres qui sont appelés ainsi par Jésus, quand il les envoie en mission (Matthieu 5, 13).

_Le sel de la vie_ : l'attrait de la vie.
  Source de vie, il est aussi tout l'intérêt de celle-ci, d'où l'expression le sel de la vie.


----------



## All cats are grey

Waouh, quel "brainstorming" ! 

L'équivalent en Français : "Il faut varier les plaisirs"...
C'est nettement moins poétique, je vous l'accorde.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Je vous affirme que les Français ne comprennent pas le plaisir du piment, car ils ne mangent pas pimenté... C'est pourquoi j'ai du mal à comprendre cette expression, qui existe, je ne le nie pas...


_Donner du piment à la vie _est très courant, parfaitement compris, et correspond tout à fait au _spice of life_ de la question. Où est le problème ?



Cilquiestsuens said:


> Le sel de la vie (expression ancienne et enracinée) me paraît une expression tellement plus forte que le piment de la vie


Le sel est nécessaire, et donne du goût - mais le piment, facultatif, est autre. Et _le sel de la terre_ est hors sujet...
L'anglais _variety is the salt of life_ aurait eu un autre sens qu'avec _spice_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

JeanDeSponde said:


> Le sel est nécessaire, et donne du goût - mais le piment, facultatif, est autre. Et _le sel de la terre_ est hors sujet...
> L'anglais _variety is the salt of life_ aurait eu un autre sens qu'avec _spice_


 
Je trouve l'expression sel de la vie beaucoup plus forte!!!

Le piment étant facultatif, cela le rend moins fort puisque le sel, lui est indispensable...

Spice, littéralement, je vous le rappelle, veut dire *épice*... et non pas piment... (Que spicy veuille dire relevé, j'appelle ça une erreur linguistique... en français, on distingue épicé et relevé!)

Si vous comparez la diversité à quelque chose de facultatif vous dites donc en quelque sorte qu'elle est facultative...

Si vous la comparez à quelque chose d'indispensable vous lui donnez plus de valeur...

Il faudrait être de mauvaise foi pour ne pas comprendre cela...

Mais bon, il faudrait demander son avis à cucumbermoisturecream, après tout, c'est lui qui a lancé le sujet...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Si vous comparez la diversité à quelque chose de facultatif vous dites donc en quelque sorte qu'elle est facultative...
> Si vous la comparez à quelque chose d'indispensable vous lui donnez plus de valeur...
> Il faudrait être de mauvaise foi pour ne pas comprendre cela...


Vous parlez de la mauvaise foi que vous distinguez dans l'oeil du voisin?
_Si vous comparez la diversité à quelque chose de facultatif_ :  ce n'est pas moi qui le fait. C'est la phrase originelle : _spice_, et non pas _salt._
Il faut être aveugle pour ne pas voir que vous traduisez autre chose que l'original. L'emphase, certes, mais pas au détriment de la précision.



Cilquiestsuens said:


> Spice, littéralement, je vous le rappelle, veut dire *épice*... et non pas piment... (Que spicy veuille dire relevé, j'appelle ça une erreur linguistique... en français, on distingue épicé et relevé!)


Et vous commettez la même erreur linguistique dont vous accusez les anglais : _piment_ ne veut pas dire _qui arrache la gueule_, mais _qui relève, qui donne du piquant.
_"du bas latin lat. _pigmentum_ «aromates, épices», lui-même issu du lat. class. _pigmentum_ «matière colorante», v. _pigment_. Ancien français _piment_ «baume, épice odoriférante»
Toulouse est-elle si loin que ça du piment d'espelette ?...


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses.
Ils sont utiles.


----------



## Lezert

Il y a aussi , en négatif, cette citation assez connue, d'un auteur qui l'est beaucoup moins


> L'ennui naquit un jour de l'uniformité


Antoine Houdar de la Motte.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

JeanDeSponde said:


> Vous parlez de la mauvaise foi que vous distinguez dans l'oeil du voisin?
> _Si vous comparez la diversité à quelque chose de facultatif_ :  ce n'est pas moi qui le fait. C'est la phrase originelle : _spice_, et non pas _salt._
> Il faut être aveugle pour ne pas voir que vous traduisez autre chose que l'original. L'emphase, certes, mais pas au détriment de la précision.
> 
> 
> Et vous commettez la même erreur linguistique dont vous accusez les anglais : _piment_ ne veut pas dire _qui arrache la gueule_, mais _qui relève, qui donne du piquant._
> "du bas latin lat. _pigmentum_ «aromates, épices», lui-même issu du lat. class. _pigmentum_ «matière colorante», v. _pigment_. Ancien français _piment_ «baume, épice odoriférante»
> Toulouse est-elle si loin que ça du piment d'espelette ?...


 
*Sel de la vie *ou* piment de la vie* ???

S'il faut en croire le trésor de la langue française, ici, ces expressions sont synonymes...



> *2.* _Au fig._ Ce qui donne de l'intérêt, de la saveur (à quelque chose). Synon. _piment, piquant._ _Spectacle qui ne manque pas de sel._ _Bah! mon fils, un peu de morale ne gâte rien. C'est *le sel de la vie* pour nous autres, comme le vice pour les dévots_ (Balzac, _Splend. et mis._, 1844, p. 239)...


 
Il y a toutefois une petite nuance.

Nous nous sommes accordés précédemment sur le fait que dans le contexte culturel français, *"le sel"* a un conotation d'inspensabilité, tandis que *"le piment"* donne l'idée d'un plus, pas indispensable... (si je dis cela, c'est que dans le contexte culturel indien, par exemple, le piment serait indispensable).

C'est donc à l'auteur de décider quelle expression choisir et quel sens il veut donner à son propos...

Mon opinion personnelle est que l'expression *"piment de la vie"* est bien faible et dépourvue de la force et de la beauté de l'expression *"sel de la vie."*

Maintenant, chacun a le droit d'avoir une opinion divergente sur ce point, mais dire que *piment* seul peut traduire *spice* dans ce sens-là, est faux... J'espère que vous en conviendrez.


----------



## Moon Palace

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Sel de la vie *ou* piment de la vie* ???
> 
> S'il faut en croire le trésor de la langue française, ici, ces expressions sont synonymes...


Sure, but if you go this way, then sex-appeal and chien are other synonyms of 'sel'. See here. 




> Nous nous sommes accordés précédemment sur le fait que dans le contexte culturel français, *"le sel"* a un conotation d'inspensabilité, tandis que *"le piment"* donne l'idée d'un plus, pas indispensable... (si je dis cela, c'est que dans le contexte culturel indien, par exemple, le piment serait indispensable).


I still agree, and here you can have some more about the presence of salt in daily phrases. 
This passage is particularly interesting:

"Expressions such as 'worth his salt,' 'above the salt,' 'old salt,' 'loyal to one's salt,' 'the salt of life,' and 'salary,' are used every day. Different cultures have variously held salt as a symbol of divinity, purity, welcome, hospitality, wit or wisdom. In Sanskrit the word "lavanya" expressing grace, beauty and charm, is derived from the word for salt "lavana."'



> Mon opinion personnelle est que l'expression *"piment de la vie"* est bien faible et dépourvue de la force et de la beauté de l'expression *"sel de la vie."*


Here I beg to differ: this is far too biased, and translation cannot rely on such standards. In the excerpt I mentioned above, you will have seen that the phrase 'salt of life' is used, so that if one says 'the spice of life', it cannot in any way be translated by 'the salt of life'. 



> Maintenant, chacun a le droit d'avoir une opinion divergente sur ce point, mais dire que *piment* seul peut traduire *spice* dans ce sens-là, est faux... J'espère que vous en conviendrez.


_Faux_ means 'contraire à la vérité', and I personally don't think the truth of a translation is to be found in the expression of one's judgement. 

EDIT: To finish, I forgot to add archi's prime reference.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Mon opinion personnelle est que l'expression *"piment de la vie"* est bien faible et dépourvue de la force et de la beauté de l'expression *"sel de la vie."*


C'est bien là le problème !
_Sel de la vie_ est fort et beau certes, mais justement parce que cela renvoie à un tout autre niveau de signification que _piment de la vie / spice of life.
_Vous disiez vous-même que _sel de la vie_ vous évoquait _sel de la terre_ : c'est bien que _sel de la vie_ vous emporte ailleurs que l'original _spice of life_ n'en avait l'intention.
L'emphase, oui, mais pas au détriment de la précision.


----------



## phynaert

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Nous nous sommes accordés précédemment sur le fait que dans le contexte culturel français, *"le sel"* a une connotation d'inspensabilité, tandis que *"le piment"* donne l'idée d'un plus, pas indispensable...



Après avoir sondé quelques personnes autour de moi (nord de la France) :
Je ne confirme pas les caractères indispensable du sel et optionnel du piment. L'un et l'autre sont des condiments que l'on ajoute optionnellement pour relever le goût d'un plat.
Les expressions "*être le sel de la vie*" et "*donner du piment à la vie*" sont globalement équivalentes, la première étant toutefois jugée plus classique et soutenue que la seconde.
En vérifiant la définition du mot _condiment_, je suis tombé par hasard sur l'expression "*L'imprévu est un condiment à la vie*" (que je ne connaissais pas).
En vérifiant la traduction du mot _spice_ dans mon Hachette-Oxford, je constate qu'ils y traduisent "variety is the spice of life" par "*la diversité est le sel de la vie*"
Personnellement, je suis enclin à préférer cette dernière traduction... mais c'est une question de goût !


----------



## Aoyama

> _Donner du piment à la vie _est très courant, parfaitement compris, et correspond tout à fait au _spice of life_ de la question. Où est le problème ?


Nous sommes tout à fait d'accord. On dit bien : "pour donner du piment à  cette histoire ".
Et on sait aussi que le sel n'est pas une épice, même s'il relève le goût.
Pour faire simple je dirais :
"la diversité donne/apporte du piment à l'existence/la vie".


----------



## Sbonke

phynaert said:


> Les expressions "*être le sel de la vie*" et "*donner du piment à la vie*" sont globalement équivalentes, la première étant toutefois jugée plus classique et soutenue que la seconde.


 
Je suis entièrement d'accord.

Une autre expression avec "sel" dans le sens recherché est "ne pas manquer de sel". Cette histoire ne manque pas de sel = ne manque pas de _piquant_ (pas seulement d'intérêt ou d'attrait). Ce qui me fait penser à une variante possible : la diversité donne du piquant à la vie.

Enfin, nous avons aussi le verbe "pimenter" dont l'emploi est par contre un vrai cliché dans le cadre des relations amoureuses notamment (pimenter sa vie de couple). Alors encore une variante : la diversité pimente la vie !


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Bon, je vais mettre mon grain de....sel
Personnellement, je préfère  "_la diversité donne du piment à la vie_"
Question de goût !


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Autre ajout:
Je ne vois pas ce que les talents culinaires viennent faire ici
"donner du piquant à la vie" est très bien; mais "piment" ou "sel" sont tout aussi valables.


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> Le "Harrap's" ne l'est pas moins et les traductions proposées par ce dictionnaire militent dans le sens de la diversité:
> -"il faut varier les plaisirs"
> -"le changement donne du piquant à la vie".


 
Je vote pour la deuxième. 
Ou alors _*le changement/la variété donne du piment à la vie/pimente la vie.*_

Le Robert & Collins (à chacun ses préférences) traduit _spice_ au sens figuré par _piquant _ou _sel._ Je préfère _piquant._ 

_to spice_ (toujours au sens figuré) = _relever/pimenter_.
_the spice of adventure = le piment de l'aventure_
_spiciness (of a story) = piquant _

À la québécoise, ce serait : _*Pas de changement, pas d'agrément*._


----------



## Kelly B

Moderator note: despite serious concerns about the tone of several posts in this thread, I hesitate to delete or edit them because the discussion is very interesting. 

Disagreements are welcome - variety is indeed the spice of life. However, it is essential to maintain a cordial tone. Please do  not make assumptions about the tastes, motives, and abilities of other members.


----------



## spiceoflife

I do not speak French and had to use translating software just to read this thread, so please forgive me for using English to reply.  I hope this won't terribly inconvenience any readers 

What brought me to this discussion is that I use part of the idiom "variety is the spice of life" as my user name for many sites I frequent online (I used it to register for this forum).  I have been looking for an alternative to "Spice of Life" since it is not always available.  

I have been looking to find translated versions of it and came here to see what others would interpret the French translation to be.  What an interesting discussion this has turned out to be!

I would like to add this point to ponder:  I believe the word "spice" was used in this English idiom vs. simply "salt" or "pepper" to reference the host of different spices used for flavor, bringing more meaning to the phrase's point that variety is the spice of life.  Does that make sense?  So, with that in mind, what would you suggest for a proper translation to French?  I read somewhere else that someone suggested, "epice de la vie".


----------



## Aoyama

Welcome to the Forum spiceoflife, and welcome to that thread, which dates a bit ...
In short, forget about the word to word "épice de la vie" which would not be used in French. "Piment de la vie" is what you are looking for here. A second choice could be "piquant de la vie", but "piment" is better.


----------



## spiceoflife

Thank you so much, Aoyama, for the welcome and help.

My experience reading through this thread has sparked a bit of a desire to learn French.  It is a beautiful language.

Adeiu


----------



## Aoyama

Adieu ...
But better : "au revoir" ...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Spice of Life is completely correct on this point - because the word 'spice' describes a vast array of flavours it is used in this expression.  It's not about being 'spicy' as in 'piquant' it's about being diverse.  Salt, more or less, always tastes the same: salty.  Yes it can bring out the flavours already existant in the food but the only taste it brings of its own is salt, no variety.

Spice however....well, what spice?  We don't know!  That's why the expression works because of the variety implicit in the use of the non-specific word 'spice'


----------



## eraclem

The better translation is : "Il faut de tout pour faire un monde"


----------



## wildan1

eraclem said:


> The better translation is : "Il faut de tout pour faire un monde"


 
To me the equivalent English for that is _"it takes all kinds (to make a world)_"--which can be a criticism or expression of resignation over a situation or person's attitude that one can't change.

I agree they are related but _variety is the spice of_ life is usually said in a positive way, unlike the above expressions.


----------

